# Importing/Finding Sperm



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I hope it's ok that I've started this thread - it doesn't feel right posting under the IVF thread as I can't manage to get that particular ball rolling until I track down some sperm and also the info on importing might be useful to those undergoing IUI.

My situation is that my clinic (Priory Birmingham) have no donors for new single women. Their next recruitment drive is September and then I'm looking at 8 months - _if_ they get any donors and _if_ they are happy to donate to single women ... too many ifs.

I've been looking into importing from Denmark and spoke with the Priory yesterday - they're not overly enthusiastic about importing, I think because it creates a lot of additional work for them - for which they'll charge me an additional £500 - £1000.

I need to get my CMV status checked before I can look seriously at the list of possible donors that I have.

I'm also confused as to how much to import in one go - there's the cost of each amp of sperm and a shipping cost, so importing more in one go would reduce the shipping costs, but then I also need to take into consideration the storage fees at the Priory.

So much to think about

I know another possibility is to explore other clinics but the two closest (B'ham womens and MFS) are in a simialr situation and are closed sundays etc and I don't think I;d be abel to travel further afield.

Does anyone know of any clinics in the UK that have spare sperm they'd be willing to ship?

Right I might nip to the clinic and get the CMV blood test done.


----------



## fluff1-2-3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Esperanza, Try the London Womens Clinic I heard they had some.
The situation is desparate I'm hanging out to see if my clinic can find me a Little bit (just a dribble!) and will know on Tuesday. Otherwise I'm off the the Czech republic, good luck in your serch
Fluff


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The Bridge used to supply to other clinics as well not sure about now and the shortage whether it is just for their pts now
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Whe I had my treatment at Care - and that WAS way back in 2005), they were rubbish at sourcing sperm for me. I found my own at The Bridge and Care then bought it in for me. I just 'e' mailed The Bridge and told them what I was looking for.

Good luck - its a bit stressful


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your suggestions ... I will start calling around.


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I had an interesting set of conversations on the phone yesterday morning. I was quite aware that my walls are thin and I could hear my neighbour pottering about - I wonder if he could hear my phone calls ... or just the odd word ... trying not to think about it  

I have two additional options it seems ... Leicester and the Bridge. I have a free appointment with a nurse at Leicester next Thursday, they have sperm and I would have my treatment there. If I could have scans done locally then that would be a possibility. The bridge have sperm, and I would buy a pregnancy slot / 15 amps worth and after having one treatment there I could move it.

The Leicester option is the most appealing at the moment as the Bridge would mean a greater initial financial outlay and still the logistical difficulty  and cost of moving sperm and storage. I need to speak with them and then speak to the Priory about having scans etc there  ... are most clinics open to that? I know some of you are having treatment in different places form where you live, what are the things I need to consider? Leicester is about an hour away so it shouldn't be too bad, but there's no way I would be able to go over there for scans and stuff because of work.

I'm so glad this board is here so I can put all this down - it's helping so much to be able to write it out and see things a little more clearly.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi all,
I imported only 3 straws but they were the ICI straws for IVF.  I spoke to my clinic, who were brillaint and recommended 3 for IVF to begin with as there is always the possibility of hac=ving the embryos frozen too.  
I can't believe your clinic wouldn't import though, think again I was lucky there as mine had imported so all the red tape and paper work had been done.  It was the clinic who recommended to me thatimport might be the way to go!
All the best and good luck...
R x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Lou- my friend had to switch donors at Barts (she imported from the USA in the end before the changes) as they did a sperm test and showed it was 'not cvompatible' for her sperm antibody test or something
L


----------

